# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Frog shedding

## craig121

Curious about shredding # My frogs are central to my living quartets , I have 1 female (gizmo) and a male (gonzo) I have only seen gizmo shed 3 times and never gonzo during last  8 months* In the wild how often would they shed skin

----------

